# fix a sagging roof ridge...??



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,

I've got a bit of a problem I need to figure out. I've put a new dormer on the back of my house, and now I need to make the old roof on the front of the house meet up with the new ridge. The problem is that the new ridge is nice and straight and level, but the old roof sags about 3 inches in the middle. The old roof is just 2x4 stick frame.

View from front:










Current profile:









My plan is to put in a knee wall and run a 2x8 rafter from the exterior wall to the knee wall, and from the knee wall to the new ridge.

Proposed profile:









Does this look OK? The building inspector doesn't have any requirements for the old section of roof.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

While you're checking out that "sag", take an eyeball down the ridge line, from gable to gable. Chances are, your sag could be coming, at least in part, from the ridge bowing to one side. I know you said it looked straight, but did you put a stringn on it?

Just something to be aware of. It might influence your intended method of repair.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

red86yota said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a bit of a problem I need to figure out. I've put a new dormer on the back of my house, and now I need to make the old roof on the front of the house meet up with the new ridge. The problem is that the new ridge is nice and straight and level, but the old roof sags about 3 inches in the middle. The old roof is just 2x4 stick frame.
> 
> ...


 Usually when the ridge sags, the 1st floor walls are forced outwards by pressure exerted from the rafters. If the wall doesn't move out, the birds mouths open because they were improperly fastened.
To pull this back will be most difficult! Your knee wall is a good idea, to reinforce the rafters.
After placing the knee wall, I'd be inclined to run external stringers, lateraly with shims to level them off, then re-sheet the roof on the stringers.


----------

